
Show HN: 5M Concurrent WebSockets - lganzzzo
https://oatpp.io/benchmark/websocket/5-million/
======
lettergram
IMO this really shouldn't be a "show hn". I don't see a demo linked, just a
page explaining what is occurring.

~~~
lganzzzo
There is a section "steps-to-reproduce"
[https://oatpp.io/benchmark/websocket/5-million/#steps-to-
rep...](https://oatpp.io/benchmark/websocket/5-million/#steps-to-reproduce).

Basically I am showing my project, and an achieved performance

------
lganzzzo
This is a second "million" websockets benchmark of oatpp. Here we increase
computing power, and load. In order to see how it scales.

------
codegladiator
What did you use to generate the documentation ?

~~~
lganzzzo
Hey, Thanks for the question!

I use VuePress to generate website pages from markdown. And for ApiReference I
wrote my own generator, to generate markdowns from API Docs in the code.

The generator for API docs is not in the public repo currently but I plan to
open it later.

Regards

